# Luthier recomendations in Ottawa



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone have any recommendations for a good luthier in or around Ottawa? My Martin had an accident and has a crack down the side from the neck to the pre-armp. Small repairs I can handle, but major surgery like this is out of my league so I'd like to find someone who knows what they're doing.

Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd probably go to see Brian Dubbledam at Folklore centre (near Bank and Sunnyside). He's an authorized Martin repair tech, and very experienced. Bring the guitar in, and show him and see what he says.


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

I have also been wanting to ask for recommendations of a Luthier for the Ottawa area.

My needs of a Luthier would be for an electric Bass guitar.
Any of you guys have some people in mind ?


----------

